# ICD-10 for Mucous Cyst?



## abazcoder

Has anyone been able to find a code for Mucous Cyst?

ICD-10 does not appear to have a specific code for it.
I was thinking of going with "Epidermal" cyst, since the cyst being excised technically is in the skin (as opposed to a joint/ or bone cyst).

But I thought ICD-10 was supposed to be MORE specific, but in this case it would appear not to be.

Am I missing something?


----------



## graceroni13

i think you just use the ganglion code, everytime i've looked it up it says mucous cysts are benign ganglion cysts.


----------



## mitchellde

The alpha listing for cyst states:
Cyst (colloid) (mucous) (simple) (retention)
Then you need to look under your location epidermoid is skin.  But you need to documentation to be specific.


----------



## pookergirl

*Digital Mucous Cyst - Finger*

"The alpha listing for cyst states:
Cyst (colloid) (mucous) (simple) (retention)
Then you need to look under your location epidermoid is skin.  But you need to documentation to be specific."


How would you code digital mucous cyst of the finger?  

Thank you


----------



## cynsteve04@aol.com

a mucous cyst is a ganglion cyst


----------

